# Livraison le 25 avril Pas avant ?



## virgilerl (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tout/es

Voilà , j'ai acheté l'IPAD 2 (3G 32GO) sur le site Apple. 

Par contre , Apple notifie que l'Ipad sera livrer aux alentours du *25 avril *
(Lundi de Pâques, les oeufs de Pâques, les chocolats) 

Alors que c'est le premier jour de vente , il faudra attendre ..... un mois pour être livrer .Gloups !  

Est ce que l'année passée se fut le même cas pour le délai de livraison ??  

Merci


----------



## Aitae (25 Mars 2011)

L'année dernière il y avait une pré-commande et pas mal de livraison était arrivé le Jour J, la situation est différente.


----------



## padbrest (25 Mars 2011)

D'ailleurs si Macgé ne veut pas être accusé de propagation de fausse nouvelle, il serait préférable de changer les titres : "L'iPad 2 est en vente", c'est beaucoup dire pour un produit qui n'existe pas... "L'iPad 2 sera disponible en mai" serait une information plus... objective  Juste à titre indicatif, il y a 3 magasins Darty pour toute la France qui en ont quelques exemplaires, et ça semble être la même chose pour les fnac.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mars 2011)

ben moi j'ai le mien en tout cas Finalement acheté à l'apple store Opéra (j'ai filé ma recta frac à une amie qui est partie avec aussi sans soucis, j'avais envie de gouter à la folie à l'apple store).

J'ai posé la question des stocks, le vendeurs m'a dit qu'ils en avaient des caisses et s'attendait à une très grosse journée de vente demain...


----------



## Padawanlady (25 Mars 2011)

donc il en reste en Apple Store à Paris?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mars 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> donc il en reste en Apple Store à Paris?



d'après le vendeur, il serait surprenant qu'il n'en reste pas mais j'étais parmi les premiers (sortie du store à 17h20) donc je ne sais pas la suite...


----------



## Padawanlady (25 Mars 2011)

merci pour l'info... malheureusement, grace a mon cher papa, je ne pourrai pas affirmer car je ne suis plus dispo la semaine prochaine... sniff...


----------



## virgilerl (25 Mars 2011)

Il y a des ruptures de stock chez Orange 

Je ne me souviens plus . Si nous avions le même souci de stock pour l'iphone 4 pour le premier jour . Pourtant, l'iPad 2 est aussi attendu que l'était iPhone 4 .....


----------



## miaou (26 Mars 2011)

je viens de voir  sur le site de la FNAC et ..itou.. livraison en Avril.  
et bien sur aucune promo adhérent n'est valable  ( 15% en chèque cadeau par ex )
j'ai bien fais de regarder. j'y serais allé pour rien
Ipad en vente c'est donc une c..... 
ipad est en Près vente....


----------



## davidcaro2 (26 Mars 2011)

Courage, ce soir c'est le changement d'heure, a 2H il sera 3H......

1H de moins à attendre


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Mars 2011)

miaou a dit:


> ipad est en Près vente....




Pourtant, j'ai le mien comme beaucoup de monde qui été présent le jour J c'est loin d'être une prévente, il y a bien eu vente il n'y en avait simplement pas pour tous le monde...


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

Pareil, je ne l'ai pas acheté à la FNAC, car les promos pour les adhérents ne fonctionnaient pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pareil, je ne l'ai pas acheté à la FNAC, car les promos pour les adhérents ne fonctionnaient pas.



Perso je n'achète plus à la Fnac à cause de "vacheries" comme celle-ci !


----------



## davidcaro2 (27 Mars 2011)

J'ai du mal a croire que l'ipad etait disponible dans tout les magasin (fnac, darty, boulanger...) et aucun dans l'apple store.....

Qui dans ceux qui l'ont commandé sur l'apple store a la date de livraison la plus proche ?

Ou alors comme certains disent, ils ont été prévoyant en indiquant une date plus longue !

Si c'est ça je suis dégoutté, je pensais que passer sur l'apple store m'aurait fait gagner du temps avec mon iPad


----------



## cameleone (27 Mars 2011)

davidcaro2 a dit:


> Qui dans ceux qui l'ont commandé sur l'apple store a la date de livraison la plus proche ?



Je crois que tous ceux qui l'ont commandé sur l'Apple Store (du moins dans les premières heures) ont tous les mêmes dates : 15 avril expédition, 27 avril réception.

Entre nous soit dit, je n'ai jamais vu (et j'ai pourtant commandé plusieurs fois sur le Store...) des délais aussi longs entre l'expédition et la réception - 12 jours ! Ce qui me fait croire que ce sont là des délais théoriques, maximum...


----------



## belair (27 Mars 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> Je crois que tous ceux qui l'ont commandé sur l'Apple Store (du moins dans les premières heures) ont tous les mêmes dates : 15 avril expédition, 27 avril réception.
> 
> Entre nous soit dit, je n'ai jamais vu (et j'ai pourtant commandé plusieurs fois sur le Store...) des délais aussi longs entre l'expédition et la réception - 12 jours ! Ce qui me fait croire que ce sont là des délais théoriques, maximum...


J'ai personnellement une expédition le 15 avril et une livraison le 21 avril.


----------



## aero42 (29 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part, lorsque j'ai commandé mon MBP 2011 (le jour de l'annonce), j'ai eu droit à l'annonce d'un délai assez impressionnant : près de 3 semaines, si je me souviens bien... et au bout du compte, le joli colis est arrivé six jours plus tard.

Donc, attendons de voir !


----------



## virgilerl (31 Mars 2011)

Je viens d'annuler la commande .  On verra quand il fera beau ....
Si le délai se prolonge Je sens que cela va énerver plus d'un.


----------



## jacghit (1 Avril 2011)

belair a dit:


> J'ai personnellement une expédition le 15 avril et une livraison le 21 avril.


Pour moi, expédition 28 avril, livraison le 9 mai. C'est dingue


----------



## worldice (3 Avril 2011)

belair a dit:


> J'ai personnellement une expédition le 15 avril et une livraison le 21 avril.





cameleone a dit:


> Je crois que tous ceux qui l'ont commandé sur l'Apple Store (du moins dans les premières heures) ont tous les mêmes dates : 15 avril expédition, 27 avril réception.
> 
> Entre nous soit dit, je n'ai jamais vu (et j'ai pourtant commandé plusieurs fois sur le Store...) des délais aussi longs entre l'expédition et la réception - 12 jours ! Ce qui me fait croire que ce sont là des délais théoriques, maximum...




Apple a toujours été très large pour moi avec les délais. Je suis sûr que l'on aura nos iPad 2 avant le 20 avril. Ils prévoient jusqu'au 27 avril pour avoir du mou si jamais il y a des problèmes de transports. On sait jamais un avion qui se crash, un bateau qui coule...


----------



## Panabol (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi depuis hier, j'ai gagné un jour...Le site indique expédition le 15 avril et livraison prévue le 26 avril (au lieu du 27 précédemment indiqué).


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Panabol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi depuis hier, j'ai gagné un jour...Le site indique expédition le 15 avril et livraison prévue le 26 avril (au lieu du 27 précédemment indiqué).



Ouahh, génial ! 
Moi, ça reste bloqué au 27...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2011)

Panabol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi depuis hier, j'ai gagné un jour...Le site indique expédition le 15 avril et livraison prévue le 26 avril (au lieu du 27 précédemment indiqué).



Ah ! OK, OK,...Alors il y a des pistonnés ?....


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Mon iPad 2, qui devait être expédié le 15 et arriver le 27 viens d'être expédié et me sera livré "Sous 48h"...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Mon iPad 2, qui devait être expédié le 15 et arriver le 27 viens d'être expédié et me sera livré "Sous 48h"...



Non ! tu blagues là !!...C'est pas bien ça de la part d'Apple !


----------



## Panabol (8 Avril 2011)

Ca y est, je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple m'informant de l'expedition de mon ipad. La date de livraison est prévue pour le 18 avril...Pensez vous que je pourrai le recevoir avant ?
Par contre la smart cover n'est pas encore expédiée.


----------



## MisterDrako (8 Avril 2011)

Bsr,

Idem pour moi ....

prevu au depart pour etre expedié le 15 et au final je viens de recevoir la confirmation d'expédition ce jour.....

Livraison prévue le 18 env....

Y'a + qu'à esperer et croire aux miracles concernant ces saloperies de "taches" ! ! ! !


----------



## worldice (9 Avril 2011)

(l'autre jour, je blaguais évidemment quand je disais qu'il était espionné, mais je n'étais pas si loin de la réalité finalement)

Donc iPad 2 Noir 16GO expédié hier, prévu pour avant le 15. Il est actuellement en Allemagne, à la douane. Je pense l'avoir en début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## Panabol (9 Avril 2011)

Mon iPad est aujourd'hui à Hong Kong à en croire le suivi UPS.


----------



## MisterDrako (9 Avril 2011)

Le mien a passé deja la chine et se troue en douane en Allemagne (Koeln) ...

par contre le suivi UPS m'affiche désormais une "EXCEPTION"
en jaune lors du suivi en ligne ! ! !

J'espere ne pas etre bloqué en douane encore une eternité ! ! !

quelqu'un à cette notification aussi (Exception) .....


----------



## worldice (9 Avril 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Le mien a passé deja la chine et se troue en douane en Allemagne (Koeln) ...
> 
> par contre le suivi UPS m'affiche désormais une "EXCEPTION"
> en jaune lors du suivi en ligne ! ! !
> ...



Si tu avais lu mon post, un post plus haut !
J'ai cela aussi depuis ce matin, ça me rassure que ça soit pareille pour toi. Je pense que soit c'est normal soit il y a un contrôle aléatoire de la douane et on a été contrôlé. J&#8217;espère juste qu'ils ne vont pas l'ouvrir pour vérifier dedans !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

PS : voici une capture d'écran du site d'UPS :


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Si tu avais lu mon post, un post plus haut !
> J'ai cela aussi depuis ce matin, ça me rassure que ça soit pareille pour toi. Je pense que soit c'est normal soit il y a un contrôle aléatoire de la douane et on a été contrôlé. Jespère juste qu'ils ne vont pas l'ouvrir pour vérifier dedans !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------
> ...



Si tu regardes bien la rubrique "Exception" te permet encore de modifier la livraison et d'ajouter une info....En fait, de faire une "exception" aux infos déjà enregistrées.


----------



## worldice (9 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si tu regardes bien la rubrique "Exception" te permet encore de modifier la livraison et d'ajouter une info....En fait, de faire une "exception" aux infos déjà enregistrées.



Tu n'as pas bien compris je crois. Le colis est en "exception" car il y a eu un "problème" apparemment. Quand on clique sur "Exception", ce texte s'affiche :



> Votre colis se trouve actuellement dans le réseau UPS ; cependant un événement imprévu qui pourrait entraîner la modification de la date de livraison programmée s'est déroulé. Visualisez l'*état de votre commande* pour plus de détails.


Et dans l'état de ma commande (c'est en gros écris, là dessus, tous les endroits où passe mon colis) en dernier endroit :




> Colis arrivé à Koeln,                                                                             Germany le                 09/04/201 à  16:33.
> 
> *Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.*


----------



## dalloz (9 Avril 2011)

Hey ! 

Moi aussi ma livraison vient de passer en "exception" à Koeln en Allemagne ! 
De la drogue cachée dans nos iPad  ?!


----------



## worldice (9 Avril 2011)

dalloz a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Moi aussi ma livraison vient de passer en "exception" à Koeln en Allemagne !
> De la drogue cachée dans nos iPad  ?!


  A mon avis cela ne changera pas, du moins pas d'ici à lundi car ils ne doivent travailler, je pense, que les jours ouvrables.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2011)

Eh oui ! quand on (je) réagi sans avoir vécu le problème et bien on (je) se (me) trompe...:rose:
Mais, à ma décharge, quand je regarde le pavé "exception" il englobe les modifications d'adresse et/ou d'infos....d'où mon interprétation !
Donc, à vous lire, j'espère que ma future (et prochaine ?) livraison ne comportera pas...D'exception !


----------



## worldice (9 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh oui ! quand on (je) réagi sans avoir vécu le problème et bien on (je) se (me) trompe...:rose:
> Mais, à ma décharge, quand je regarde le pavé "exception" il englobe les modifications d'adresse et/ou d'infos....d'où mon interprétation !
> Donc, à vous lire, j'espère que ma future (et prochaine ?) livraison ne comportera pas...D'exception !



Non, mais UPS est plutôt fait pour les particuliers et je pense que cette étape ne doit, en règle générale, pas faire partie d'une livraison. Or là, c'est Apple donc je pense qu'ils n'ont pas changé leur site pour cela.

Je pense donc que tout va bien...


----------



## dalloz (9 Avril 2011)

J'ai regardé sur Google et il y a cette explication concernant la phase "exception" chez UPS ; 
"Exception c'est un terme logistique car le colis n'était pas inscrit sur leur planning."

Ma sourcehttp://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...book-a-fait-lobjet-dune-exception-177620.html


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> On sait jamais un avion qui se crash, un bateau qui coule...


Ou autre chose...
Si vous suiviez un peu les infos; au lieu de trépigner...
Consommateurs impulsifs, geeks, p'tits impatients... 



> Cela pourrait avoir comme conséquence de retarder la production de produits de la firme de Steve Jobs, et notamment de l'iPad 2.


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

Le statut de ma livraison est passé de "Exception" à "En transit" et il se retrouve désormais, après l'Allemagne... à Chek Lap Kok, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Hong Kong ! Tout comme dans la nuit de vendredi à Samedi.
Ils disent livraison le vendrendi 15 avant fin de journée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h44 ----------

Ah non c'est pas tout à fait pareille... hier c'était "Lecture à l'arrivée => Chek Lap Kok, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Hong Kong" (en gros il est arrivé dans ce centre) après le colis est passé comme tout le monde en exception pour la douanne et après, ce matin à 4h58 c'est "Lecture au départ => Chek Lap Kok, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Hong Kong" (et dans la description lecture au départ c'est quand un colis est expédié d'un centre UPS pour être livré).


----------



## MisterDrako (10 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Le statut de ma livraison est passé de "Exception" à "En transit" et il se retrouve désormais, après l'Allemagne... à Chek Lap Kok, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Hong Kong ! Tout comme dans la nuit de vendredi à Samedi.
> Ils disent livraison le vendrendi 15 avant fin de journée.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h44 ----------
> ...



idem ce jour pour moi .....

les "affaires" reprennent....
à voir desormais la "gueule" de l'écran à l'arrivée ! ! !

et là .....

c'est pas gagné ! ! ! ! :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> idem ce jour pour moi .....
> 
> les "affaires" reprennent....
> à voir desormais la "gueule" de l'écran à l'arrivée ! ! !
> ...



 

Maintenant, ils ont remis un message de la douane en Allemagne, ils disent que mon iPad a été "dédouané".


----------



## Cricri (10 Avril 2011)

> Package data processed by brokerage. Waiting for clearance. / Released by Clearing Agency. Now in-transit for delivery.



Si seulement UPS pouvait embaucher une centaine de personnes demain pour effectuer toutes les livraisons en même temps.


----------



## Selune (10 Avril 2011)

Commandé le 25 mars à 8h30AM, payé par virement un iPad 2 WiFI 32Go Blanc.
Date de livraison estimée : le 4 mai !
Ai-je une chance de le recevoir avant ? Dois-je appeler encore Apple qui m'avait promis une réduction du délais ? hmmmmf


----------



## dalloz (10 Avril 2011)

Il approche !!!!!! Enfin&#8230;:rateau:



C'est incroyable la vitesse Chine => Allemagne ! J'espère que c'est aussi rapide pour faire Allemagne => Chez moi !


----------



## MisterDrako (10 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Maintenant, ils ont remis un message de la douane en Allemagne, ils disent que mon iPad a été "dédouané".



ça c'est une good news  ......

par contre on verra pour l'ecran bientôt ! ! !
:hein::hein::hein:


----------



## joeystick (10 Avril 2011)

Ipad 32 blanc ommandé mercredi 6 avril et expédié seulement le 27 avril et livraison 9 mai ! Je l'aurai même pas pour Pâques !


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2011)

Mon pov' lapin !&#8230;


----------



## worldice (10 Avril 2011)

joeystick a dit:


> Ipad 32 blanc ommandé mercredi 6 avril et expédié seulement le 27 avril et livraison 9 mai ! Je l'aurai même pas pour Pâques !



Vu les délais pour nous, ils expédiront le tiens le vers le 19/20 avril et tu l'aura vers le 26/27 avril !


----------



## worldice (11 Avril 2011)

Ah, le mien est arrivé à Roissy Charles de Gaule !


----------



## Selune (11 Avril 2011)

J'ai rappelé au sujet de cette date de livraison du 4 mai, ils m'ont dit que vu que les ajustements des dates avaient déjà été finalisés samedi, il y a peu de chances que mon iPad soit livré plus tôt ! Elle m'a carrément proposé d'annuler ma commande et d'acheter ailleurs ! (avec remboursement bien sûr).
Elle va quand même écrire un email au service livraison afin de voir si il y a moyen de raccourcir ce délais. Mais elle n'avait pas l'air convaincue par cette démarche. Réponse dans l'après-midi.
Vous feriez quoi à ma place ? Annuler et risquer de ne pas en trouver ailleurs, ou attendre ?


----------



## MisterDrako (11 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Ah, le mien est arrivé à Roissy Charles de Gaule !



Et le mien à Chilly mazarin depuis 13H27 ..... :love::love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2011)

Tant de bonheur est réconfortant&#8230; :love:


----------



## aero42 (11 Avril 2011)

dalloz a dit:


> Il approche !!!!!! Enfin:rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> C'est incroyable la vitesse Chine => Allemagne ! J'espère que c'est aussi rapide pour faire Allemagne => Chez moi !




Alors, désolé de te sapper le moral, mais a mon avis, il est toujours en Chine, ton iPad. Comme toi, j'ai le suivi UPS (visiblement, nos iPads sont dans le même conteneur), mais la référence à l'Allemagne concerne les droits de douane. Dès que les droits de douanes ont été levés (ce qui été le cas pour moi il y a environ deux heures), le "colis" a pu partir de Hong Kong...

Donc, entre le départ de Hong Kong et l'arrivée à ta maison, compte environ 4-5 jours (aïe, oui, je sais, ça fait mal !)


----------



## MisterDrako (11 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tant de bonheur est réconfortant :love:



Heuuuu faut pas exagerer non plus hein .... :love::love::love:


Le bonheur (le vrai...) sera lié à l'absence des ces saletés de taches jaunes ! ! ! 


mais je reste trés trés pessimiste (désolé....).


----------



## Fafnou (11 Avril 2011)

Une question sur le suivi.
J'ai reçu samedi un mail m'informant de l'expédition de mon ipad, avec livraison prévue mercredi 13.
En revanche, sur la page de suivi Apple, je n'ai pas le numéro de suivi UPS. J'ai simplement "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur".
Il y a une autre méthode pour suivre l'expédition ?


----------



## Panabol (11 Avril 2011)

Je ne comprends rien, le mien était hier en Allemagne et le revoici en chine.


----------



## worldice (11 Avril 2011)

Panabol a dit:


> Je ne comprends rien, le mien était hier en Allemagne et le revoici en chine.



Non, il était "virtuellement" en Allemagne comme je l'ai expliqué plus tard. Moi il est arrivé en France ce matin vers 5/6h (l'heure ''8h'' est fausse) et n'a pratiquement pas bougé depuis (Chilly Manzarin soit légèrement au sud de Paris)...


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

Et voila.....

le mien se trouve au depot UPS le + proche de la casa.... (10kms....)
depuis 03H25 ce matin.... :love:

je l'espere donc ce jour ....


à suivre (surtout pour l'écran of course....)

on s'tiens au jus......


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2011)

Que de péripéties !... :love:


----------



## dalloz (12 Avril 2011)

Mon iPad ne veut pas quitter la douane ! Il est toujours à "Koeln, Germany" ( lecture d'importation ).  
En revanche il arrive jeudi donc j'ai gagné un jour ! D'ailleurs le statut de ma livraison sur le site UPS est "Livraison dans les temps" ! :love:


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Que de péripéties !... :love:



Mon dieu, mon dieu, mon dieu.......

on est pas aidé hein...? :love::love::love::love:


----------



## angeli (12 Avril 2011)

Livraison en cours 
Le gars de chez UPS vient de m'appeler car je ne suis pas chez moi mais au boulot. Du coup il passe au boulot d'ici une heure 
À la commande, la livraison était prévue pour le 25 et finalement arrivée le 12, ça fait plaisir quand c'est dans ce sens là. 
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent, cela ne devrait plus tarder.


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Avril 2011)

Et voila la livraison à donc eu lieu il y a env 1/2 heure.....

apparemment "no defauts"....

mais je vais approfondir un peu + tout de méme.....

voir ici, pour la suite :

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-2-et-fuite-de-lumiere-sur-fond-noir-650162-14.html#post8346282

serions nous (enfin.....) sur une nouvelle serie ... ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Avril 2011)

angeli a dit:


> Livraison en cours
> Le gars de chez UPS vient de m'appeler car je ne suis pas chez moi mais au boulot. Du coup il passe au boulot d'ici une heure
> À la commande, la livraison était prévue pour le 25 et finalement arrivée le 12, ça fait plaisir quand c'est dans ce sens là.



Oué, enfin, tu l'as pas encore entre les mains, hein... il peut en arriver des choses, en une heure. Jamais vendre la peau de l'ours avant de lui avoir explosé le citron, comme on dit.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2011)

Moi j'ai reçu le mien, mais je l'ai pas gardé finalement, je l'ai laissé au livreur. Une fois que je l'avais en mains, j'en avais déjà plus envie.

Vivement l'iPad 3.


----------



## angeli (12 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Oué, enfin, tu l'as pas encore entre les mains, hein... il peut en arriver des choses, en une heure. Jamais vendre la peau de l'ours avant de lui avoir explosé le citron, comme on dit.



Heureusement, il n'est rien arrivé et maintenant je l'ai entre les mains 
Reste plus qu'à rentrer chez moi pour tester tout ça. J'avais déjà prévu partir tôt mais là ça va sûrement être encore plus tôt


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Avril 2011)

On croise les doigts pour toi. Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## jugnin (12 Avril 2011)

angeli a dit:


> Heureusement, il n'est rien arrivé et maintenant je l'ai entre les mains



T'emballes pas, ça veut pas dire qu'il va marcher !


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> On croise les doigts pour toi. Tiens nous au courant!




Passer la moitié de son temps à checker compulsivement un suivi de colis.
Croiser les doigts l'autre moitié du temps.
Un vrai manuel du jean-foutre, ce fil.


----------



## angeli (12 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> T'emballes pas, ça veut pas dire qu'il va marcher !



Tu cherches vraiment à me faire peur.


----------



## jugnin (12 Avril 2011)

Loin de moi cette vile intention, je voudrais pas saper ton enthousiasme. 

Cela dit, c'est pas parce que le bidule fonctionne au déballage qu'il va pas péter au bout d'une semaine.


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Passer la moitié de son temps à checker compulsivement un suivi de colis.
> Croiser les doigts l'autre moitié du temps.
> Un vrai manuel du jean-foutre, ce fil.



Et oui c'est bien triste mais on en est arrivés à croiser les doigts pour ne pas avoir de fuite de lumière tellement le défaut est répandu.


----------



## jugnin (12 Avril 2011)

Des centrales nucléaires qui pètent, un baril de pétrole qui s'envole, et maintenant des fuites de lumière dans les iPad... Mais dans quel monde vit-on ?


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Et oui c'est bien triste mais on en est arrivés à croiser les doigts pour ne pas avoir de fuite de lumière tellement le défaut est répandu.



Et avoir une fuite de lumière, pour un truc qui n'est même pas acheminé à la vitesse du son, c'est un comble !


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et avoir une fuite de lumière, pour un truc qui n'est même pas acheminé à la vitesse du son, c'est un comble !



D'humeur espiègle à ce que je vois...


----------



## worldice (12 Avril 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi j'ai reçu le mien, mais je l'ai pas gardé finalement, je l'ai laissé au livreur. Une fois que je l'avais en mains, j'en avais déjà plus envie.
> 
> Vivement l'iPad 3.



Impossible. Désolé mais je ne crois pas à ton histoire.

Sinon, moi il m'a été livré ce matin 10H, mais je ne peux l'ouvrir avant la semaine prochaine (c'est un cadeau pour un proche).


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Impossible. Désolé mais je ne crois pas à ton histoire.
> 
> Sinon, moi il m'a été livré ce matin 10H, mais je ne peux l'ouvrir avant la semaine prochaine (c'est un cadeau pour un proche).



Triste vérité. Je ne suis qu'un _consommateur _lambda.


----------



## XXXMARCO55 (13 Avril 2011)

Salut !

iPad 2 reçu aujourd'hui livraison prévu le 15.

Apparemment pas de fuite de lumière sur fond noir.

Et, il est formidable !!


----------



## Selune (13 Avril 2011)

SmartCover reçue ce jour, UPS m'a appelée. 

<Mode cynisme on> Je suis super heureuse, je vais enfin pouvoir contempler la SmartCover dans le vide jusqu'au 4 mai où j'aurai mon iPad !!!</Mode cynisme>


----------



## worldice (13 Avril 2011)

Selune a dit:


> SmartCover reçue ce jour, UPS m'a appelée.
> 
> <Mode cynisme on> Je suis super heureuse, je vais enfin pouvoir contempler la SmartCover dans le vide jusqu'au 4 mai où j'aurai mon iPad !!!</Mode cynisme>



iPad 2 reçu mardi matin et en attente de livraison de la smart cover... Où est le problème ?


----------



## Selune (13 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> iPad 2 reçu mardi matin et en attente de livraison de la smart cover... Où est le problème ?



grrrrrr !! :mouais:


----------



## Caliii (14 Avril 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé mon iPad 2 le 29 Mars 2011 et ma date d'expédition est fixée au 25 avril 2011, je viens juste de me connecter à mon espace client et en cliquant sur "Afficher les détails", j'ai remarqué que la flèche bleu à coté de "Annuler des articles" venait de se griser (je pensais peut-être annuler ma commande et regarder auprès d'autres marchands par chance) et en cliquant dessus, l'action m'est refusée car "Vos articles sont prêts à l'expédition ; ils ne peuvent donc être  annulés. Cependant, une fois qu'ils seront livrés, vous pourrez  peut-être les renvoyer en vous reportant à la page État des commandes."

Très bonne nouvelle donc !


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2011)

Ça y est ! Cette nuit à 0h36 Apple m'informe que mon iPad est en expédition, livraison prévue le 19/04.
Je l'avais commandé le 25/03 à 07h 50.
A suivre. (et surtout à vérifier)


----------



## worldice (14 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ça y est ! Cette nuit à 0h36 Apple m'informe que mon iPad est en expédition, livraison prévue le 19/04.
> Je l'avais commandé le 25/03 à 07h 50.
> A suivre. (et surtout à vérifier)



Clique sur "Suivre l'expédition", prend ton numéro d'expédition et va sur le site d'UPS pour le suivre plus précisement. 

Normalement il va réster un ou deux jours en douane en Allemagne (même si le colis sera resté à Hong Kong) puis sera expédié demain ou après-demain. Moi il a été expédié jeudi dernier et est arrivé mardi dernier. Apparemment, il y a une et seule expédition par semaine chez Apple pour cet iPad 2 : dans la nuit du mercredi au jeudi !


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2011)

Oui, faut bien vérifier, surtout !&#8230; :style:


----------



## Selune (14 Avril 2011)

Ce matin, toujours la date du 4 mai, toujours annulable, et toujours aucune nouvelle de Apple. Je me résigne :'(  


Ca va me rendre folle cette histoire ! Je vérifie 3 fois par jour la date d'expédition sur l'Apple Store en ligne... alors que ça ne sert à rien !


----------



## Caliii (14 Avril 2011)

Selune, je suis comme toi, il m'arrive de vérifier mes e-mails et mon espace client Apple plusieurs fois par jour, c'est cela quand on désire quelque chose. 

Je voulais essayer de le commander sur un autre site mais les stocks sont à sec partout, si tu es vraiment impatiente, tu peux essayer de regarder du coté d'Orange où d'SFR pour une version 3G uniquement mais sinon il va falloir attendre...

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici ce qu'il y écrit sur "Annuler les articles" : http://img189.imageshack.us/i/sansrei.jpg/


----------



## Selune (14 Avril 2011)

Caliii a dit:


> Selune, je suis comme toi, il m'arrive de vérifier mes e-mails et mon espace client Apple plusieurs fois par jour, c'est cela quand on désire quelque chose.




Tant que ça ne devient pas obsessionnel, oui ça va. 
Mais là... 
je vais craquer !!! au secours ! 



> Je voulais essayer de le commander sur un autre site mais les stocks sont à sec partout, si tu es vraiment impatiente, tu peux essayer de regarder du coté d'Orange où d'SFR pour une version 3G uniquement mais sinon il va falloir attendre...



Je voulais un blanc, pour lire des ebooks c'est le mieux je trouve. Et en 32Go mini. En blanc il n'y a que le 64Go chez SFR : 813 !! Vu qu'il est déjà payé chez Apple, et que la procédure de remboursement risque de prendre quelques semaines, ça me ferait une facture (temporaire) de 1404 !!!
Pas raisonnable... 
Et chez Orange il n'y a plus rien.


----------



## Caliii (14 Avril 2011)

Apple prélève l'argent à l'expédition des produits commandés, c'est marqué sur leur site et j'ai eu confirmation d'un conseiller Apple.


----------



## Selune (14 Avril 2011)

non j'ai payé par virement bancaire, donc ils l'ont déjà encaissé. 

Je pense d'ailleurs que vu que la commande n'a été réellement prise en compte qu'à réception du virement (d'après ce que j'ai lu sur leur site), ça pourrait expliquer pourquoi ma date de livraison est si tardive :
- 2/3 semaines sur le site le 25 mars, au moment de la commande,
- 3/4 semaines annoncées dans le mail de confirmation, 3 jours plus tard,
- ...et 6 semaines dans l'Etat de la commande, en ligne


----------



## leprincedu13 (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour mon iPad 2 est bloqué en Allemagne aussi sauf que moi c'est marqué "Koeln, Germany	14/04/2011	10:01	Colis non remis par le service de douane - contrôle du document nécessaire "

Que doit je faire?! Svp.


----------



## dalloz (14 Avril 2011)

Hey ! 
Mon iPad est arrivé il y a 30 minutes. D'ailleurs, j'écris avec ! C'est super réactif, ça change complètement la façon de naviguer et c'est un objet assez classe ! C'est très intuitif ! De plus je n'ai AUCUN problème avec l'écran. 
Un super objet !

Ps : Macgé sur iPad c'est top


----------



## leprincedu13 (14 Avril 2011)

Tu n'a pas eu de problème de douane?


----------



## Ogyme (14 Avril 2011)

Salu ipad parti hier soir ver 22 h ce matin a 12h douane terminer , actuellement en transit ! Vite vite !!! ^^


----------



## dalloz (14 Avril 2011)

leprincedu13 a dit:


> Tu n'a pas eu de problème de douane?



Non ! Il est resté 2 jours à "koeln" avec la mention "Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison." puis "dédouanement terminé" .
Aucun problème de livraison.


----------



## Ogyme (14 Avril 2011)

dalloz a dit:


> Non ! Il est resté 2 jours à "koeln" avec la mention "Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison." puis "dédouanement terminé" .
> Aucun problème de livraison.



Pke c t un weekend ? Ou en milieu de semaine ?


----------



## Caliii (14 Avril 2011)

Mon iPad 2 a été expédié le 14/04 vers 19H50, il est actuellement à Shenzhen en Chine.


----------



## Ogyme (15 Avril 2011)

Bon ba voila sur ups il est ecrit livraison dans la journé ... 19 jours pour partir et 3 pour arriver ... 3 semaine a 1 jour pres en tout


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Clique sur "Suivre l'expédition", prend ton numéro d'expédition et va sur le site d'UPS pour le suivre plus précisement.
> 
> Normalement il va réster un ou deux jours en douane en Allemagne (même si le colis sera resté à Hong Kong) puis sera expédié demain ou après-demain. Moi il a été expédié jeudi dernier et est arrivé mardi dernier. Apparemment, il y a une et seule expédition par semaine chez Apple pour cet iPad 2 : dans la nuit du mercredi au jeudi !



UPS n'a toujours pas indiqué le N° de suivi....


----------



## Fafnou (15 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> UPS n'a toujours pas indiqué le N° de suivi....



Le chemin n'est pas le même pour tout le monde.
Le mien a été expédié samedi dernier, mais il n'est toujours pas pris en charge par UPS ou TNT.

En fait, l'expédition veut simplement dire qu'il quitte les usines Apple. Si tu as commandé des accessoires en plus (ce qui est mon cas), il est possible que les colis arrivent d'usines différentes. Dans ce cas, ils doivent tout regrouper, en général sur la plateforme en Hollande. Cela peut prendre du temps (près d'une semaine dans mon cas).

Ensuite, le colis final est assigné à un transporteur, et seulement à ce moment là on a le numéro de tracking final. Normalement, la livraison par le transporteur final prend 2 à 3 jours ouvrés.

Je sais que c'est frustrant, et j'ai d'ailleurs indiqué à Apple que ce qui m'intéressait, c'est quand le colis quitte les infrastructures Apple, pas quand il transite entre l'usine et le dépôt...
Ne t'inquiète pas, il finira bien par arriver !


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2011)

Fafnou a dit:


> Le chemin n'est pas le même pour tout le monde.
> Le mien a été expédié samedi dernier, mais il n'est toujours pas pris en charge par UPS ou TNT.
> 
> En fait, l'expédition veut simplement dire qu'il quitte les usines Apple. Si tu as commandé des accessoires en plus (ce qui est mon cas), il est possible que les colis arrivent d'usines différentes. Dans ce cas, ils doivent tout regrouper, en général sur la plateforme en Hollande. Cela peut prendre du temps (près d'une semaine dans mon cas).
> ...



OK, et merci pour ces précisions. 
Mais cependant sur le site Apple de suivi de la commande il y a une date de livraison de mentionné...Si comme tu le précises les regroupements doivent se faire (j'ai aussi commandé la smart cover et l'adaptateur AV) alors la date de livraison indiquée est bidon ? 
Mes petites filles arrivent bientôt en vacances et je pensais les en faire profiter (beaucoup de jeux les attendent :love


----------



## Fafnou (15 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> OK, et merci pour ces précisions.
> Mais cependant sur le site Apple de suivi de la commande il y a une date de livraison de mentionné...Si comme tu le précises les regroupements doivent se faire (j'ai aussi commandé la smart cover et l'adaptateur AV) alors la date de livraison indiquée est bidon ?
> Mes petites filles arrivent bientôt en vacances et je pensais les en faire profiter (beaucoup de jeux les attendent :love



Je pense que la date de livraison qui est indiquée au départ est calculée par rapport au cas standard pour un iPad seul.
Elle ne doit pas prendre en compte les cas de pré-acheminement sur la plateforme de regroupement.
Dans le mail m'informant de l'expédition, Apple m'annonçait le 13/04, a priori, ce sera plutôt en début de semaine prochaine, sans doute mardi 19.

Si comme moi tu as commandé ton iPad le 25 mars, dis toi qu'on est toujours dans les clous par rapport à la date de livraison qui avait été annoncée, le 27 avril pour moi.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2011)

```
15 Apr 2011 	14:37:31 	Abidjan       	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Apr 2011 	08:50:08 	Pyongyang 	Shipment In Transit. 
13 Apr 2011 	02:03:13 	Pyongyang 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
12 Apr 2011 	19:40:00 	Tokyo  	        Shipment In Transit. 
12 Apr 2011 	19:33:36 	Fukushima 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Apr 2011 	18:55:08 	Fukushima 	Shipment Collected From Sender.
```


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Avril 2011)

> Il arrive...



Va falloir être encore un peu patient Monsieur :



> 15 Apr 2011 	18:52:12    	Tripoli         	Shipment In Transit.


----------



## Selune (15 Avril 2011)

Bon j'ai craqué... face à cette date de livraison du 4 mai, j'ai annulé ma commande finalement, et acheté un iPad 2 3G 32Go blanc chez Boulanger.fr ...
Et là vous allez rire : problème avec la commande au moment de valider, et pourtant ils m'ont débitée. Je les ai eus au téléphone, a priori ça devrait aller...
Je dois rappeler demain, pour être sûre.
Réception mardi, si tout va bien.


----------



## Caliii (16 Avril 2011)

Boulanger a encore du stock ? Leur site indique actuellement "disponible" mais en visualisant le panier, un joli "Stock épuisé" s'affiche. 

Le mien a aujourd'hui été dédouané et la date de livraison est prévue pour le 18 avril 2011 mais je trouve le suivi UPS un peu étrange...


----------



## bambougroove (18 Avril 2011)

Fafnou a dit:


> Je pense que la date de livraison qui est indiquée au départ est calculée par rapport au cas standard pour un iPad seul.
> Elle ne doit pas prendre en compte les cas de pré-acheminement sur la plateforme de regroupement.


Non, dans le cas de commande de l'iPad avec un accessoire, la date de livraison est normale et elle comprend comme tu l'indiques le regroupement de la commande, sans doute en Hollande d'après mon suivi de commande : "Merge In Tnst NL Til ".

Mon iPad commandé le 25 mars à 1:26 GMT (2:26 en France) a été expédié le 13 avril de Chine, pas encore de n° suivi du transporteur car j'ai commandé la smartcover en même temps, et la livraison est prévue le 19 avril dans ma ville paumée (donc le 18 avril est possible dans une ville mieux desservie).
Un de mes iMac 27" late 2009 (sans accessoire) était arrivé de Chine en seulement 2,5 jours !!


----------



## club (18 Avril 2011)

Moi j'ai reçu le mien, mais je l'ai pas gardé finalement, je l'ai laissé  au livreur. Une fois que je l'avais en mains, j'en avais déjà plus  envie.


----------



## Caliii (18 Avril 2011)

Je dois enfin recevoir mon iPad aujourd'hui  enfin, normalement parce que le suivi UPS change beaucoup chez-moi, il valse du 18 au 19 et etc.

Et effectivement, la route pour venir en France n'est pas la même pour tous le monde, chez-moi, UPS est passé par Dubai et même en Allemagne pour atterir non pas à Paris mais à Marignane :

"Carbon-Blanc, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France 		             		             18/04/2011 6:30 Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	                      	                            				 				  	            		            	 		              	Merignac, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France 		             		             18/04/2011 6:00 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	           
 18/04/2011 5:20 Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Marignane, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France 		             		             18/04/2011 4:08 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	           
 18/04/2011 3:27 Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             18/04/2011 1:51 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             17/04/2011 19:47 Lecture d'importation 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Dubai, 					 	 		             	 		            		     United Arab Emirates 		             		             17/04/2011 11:50 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	           
 17/04/2011 7:45 Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Chek Lap Kok, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Hong Kong 		             		             17/04/2011 3:14 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             15/04/2011 17:12 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les  services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services  douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison. 	          	         				 				  	           
 15/04/2011 9:46 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Chek Lap Kok, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Hong Kong 		             		             15/04/2011 15:30 Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Shenzhen, 					 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             15/04/2011 15:20 Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 		              	Shenzhen, 					 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             14/04/2011 19:51 Lecture de l'origine 	          	         				 				  	            		            	 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             15/04/2011 1:23 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2011)

Fafnou a dit:


> Je pense que la date de livraison qui est indiquée au départ est calculée par rapport au cas standard pour un iPad seul.
> Elle ne doit pas prendre en compte les cas de pré-acheminement sur la plateforme de regroupement.
> Dans le mail m'informant de l'expédition, Apple m'annonçait le 13/04, a priori, ce sera plutôt en début de semaine prochaine, sans doute mardi 19.
> 
> Si comme moi tu as commandé ton iPad le 25 mars, dis toi qu'on est toujours dans les clous par rapport à la date de livraison qui avait été annoncée, le 27 avril pour moi.



Je reviens sur cette réponse car ayant été informé le 14 du départ de ma commande avec livraison le 19 mais ne voyant toujours aucune info sur le N° de suivi j'ai téléphoné à Apple ce midi.
Mon interlocuteur m'a informé que ma commande était arrivée en Hollande ce jour que ce soir j'aurai un N° de suivi et qu'en pratique il faut 48h entre l'arrivée en Hollande et la livraison en France.
Voilà, donc j'attends et je vous dirai si cette info est vérifiée.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2011)

Reçu le mien ce matin. Commandé en ligne le lendemain de la dispo sur l'Apple Store.

RAS.


----------



## bambougroove (18 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Mon interlocuteur m'a informé que ma commande était arrivée en Hollande ce jour que ce soir j'aurai un N° de suivi et qu'en pratique il faut 48h entre l'arrivée en Hollande et la livraison en France.


J'ai reçu ce soir un mail d'Apple m'informant d'un retard : _"livraison d'ici au 20 avril"_ au lieu du 19 avril.

Le statut a également changé dans le suivi de commande :_ "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"_, mais toujours pas de n° de suivi transporteur.

Je suis impatiente de le recevoir car je n'ai pas de iBidule et que j'ai hâte d'expérimenter enfin iOS et l'écran tactile  !!


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'ai reçu ce soir un mail d'Apple m'informant d'un retard : _"livraison d'ici au 20 avril"_ au lieu du 19 avril.
> 
> Le statut a également changé dans le suivi de commande :_ "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation"_, mais toujours pas de n° de suivi transporteur.
> 
> Je suis impatiente de le recevoir car je n'ai pas de iBidule et que j'ai hâte d'expérimenter enfin iOS et l'écran tactile  !!



J'ai aussi reçu ce même mail (mêmes dates et statut ) et comme toi je n'ai toujours pas de N° de suivi...? Alors que nous sommes maintenant à moins de 48h de la livraison modifiée.


----------



## bambougroove (18 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai aussi reçu ce même mail (mêmes dates et statut ) et comme toi je n'ai toujours pas de N° de suivi...? Alors que nous sommes maintenant à moins de 48h de la livraison modifiée.


Si le colis vient de Hollande, ça risque d'être TNT et je n'ai encore jamais eu de livraison avec eux ... juste des retours d'iMac 27" 

Si Apple a pris la peine d'envoyer un mail pour un jour de retard, je pense que le délai indiqué sera tenu.


----------



## Fafnou (19 Avril 2011)

Pour donner quelques idées des délais quand il y a regroupement de plusieurs colis...

IPad commandé  le 25/03, avec des accessoires (Smart Cover et kit de connexion appareil photo). Le site indiquait alors une expédition au plus tard le 15/04 et une livraison avant le 27.

Tous les colis ont été expédiés le 9/04 vers la Hollande pour regroupement, avec une première date de livraison annoncée au 13/04.
Les produits sont tous arrivés en Hollande le 15, j'avais alors l'indication "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation".
Le 16, le statut a été mis à jour avec un numéro de suivi UPS.
Les colis sont partis le 17 et ont été livrés à Paris hier en fin de matinée.

Un peu de patience, les dernières étapes sont rapides !


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

@ fafnou:
Ah mais je ne suis ni impatient ni inquiet mais vois tu, au moment où j'écris ce post, aucun N° de suivi n'est indiqué alors que hier j'ai reçu un mail d'Appel m'indiquant que je ne serai plus livré le 19 mais le 20.
Donc ma remarque porte simplement sur le fait qu'à 24 ou 30 heures de la livraison annoncée il n'y a toujours pas de N° de suivi; voilà, sans plus.
Mais perso N° de suivi ou pas ce qui m'importe c'est d'une part que la date du 20 annoncée soit respectée et d'autre part que cet iPad soit exempt de défauts.... Quoi ? on peut rêver non ?


----------



## bambougroove (19 Avril 2011)

Ca yé j'ai le n° de suivi UPS, mais pas encore de détail pour l'instant ...


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ca yé j'ai le n° de suivi UPS, mais pas encore de détail pour l'instant ...



Idem pour moi mais tu as déjà la date de livraison non ?
Pour moi c'est noté le 21


----------



## bambougroove (19 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Idem pour moi mais tu as déjà la date de livraison non ?
> Pour moi c'est noté le 21


Toujours pas de détail du suivi UPS, la date de livraison indiquée sur le site Apple est le 20 avril au lieu du 19 avril.

C'est une livraison UPS Express Saver dont l'engagement est "Livraison le jour ouvrable suivant dans la journée vers la plupart des adresses du pays".
Donc dans une ville bien desservie tu es censé l'avoir demain, dans ma petite ville balnéaire à 120 km de Bordeaux ce n'est pas sûr ...


----------



## ced68 (20 Avril 2011)

Moi je l'ai réservé le 28 mars 18h chez Boulanger et depuis 2 jours j'ai mon iPad 32Go blanc


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Toujours pas de détail du suivi UPS, la date de livraison indiquée sur le site Apple est le 20 avril au lieu du 19 avril.
> 
> C'est une livraison UPS Express Saver dont l'engagement est "Livraison le jour ouvrable suivant dans la journée vers la plupart des adresses du pays".
> Donc dans une ville bien desservie tu es censé l'avoir demain, dans ma petite ville balnéaire à 120 km de Bordeaux ce n'est pas sûr ...



En fait, la date du 21 était indiqué sur le site UPS alors que le suivi n'était encore pas détaillé; seule la fiche de prise en charge était créée.
Tard hier soir le détail du suivi a été mis en ligne et ce matin je constate que le colis est à Marignane et que donc la date du 20 annoncée par Apple devrait être respectée.
ça correspond bien à ce que tu dis; et voyons donc si je suis livré aujourd'hui et vers quelle heure.


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2011)

...Le temps est suspendu à un numéro de colis...

Quel suspense ! :love:


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2011)

Étrangetés que ces timings de livraisons ! :mouais:
Pour venir dAmsterdam à Narbonne il n'aura fallu que 24 heures
Mais pour venir de Narbonne à Perpignan (40 kms) il faudra plus de 24 h ! ...Le colis arrivé ce jour sur Narbonne à 9h06 ne sera livré que demain à Perpignan et je parie pour 13h...A voir !





Tiens, du coup, cet aprem',  je vais aller au cinoche voir "La croisière...."


----------



## bambougroove (20 Avril 2011)

Ipad 2 arrivé à 13h :love:

Le livreur m'a pris de court, je n'avais pas encore allumé l'iMac ...
Après vérification du suivi UPS il était arrivé à Bordeaux ce matin à 9h46 et j'habite à 120 km.


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2011)

Ouf ! Un dénouement heureux ! :love:


----------



## bambougroove (20 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouf ! Un dénouement heureux ! :love:


Viii 

Mon message était surtout adressé à pepeye66 car nous avions des points communs dans la date de la commande, et un accessoire en plus


----------



## farouque (20 Avril 2011)

J'y comprends rien, peut-etre vous qui avez déjà vécu le process complet saurez m'expliquer où j'en suis.

J'ai commandé le 27 mars un iPad2 32Go 3G avec une SIM et un SmartCover.
La date de livraison communiquée alors était le 4 mai avec expédition le 27 avril (deja: WTF!!! ça fait plus d'un mois... y'a de l'abus... mais bon...)

Le 16 avril je reçois un mail disant:


> Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le XXX.Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *27.04.2011*.


 

Le 18 avril, j'ai eu un mail qui me dit que:


> Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est en cours dexpédition.



Sur le suivi Web, la commande est "splittée" en 2: l'iPad et la SIM+Cover.
La date d'expédition est changée au 16 avril, mais la date de livraison prévue reste au 4 mai.
Mais en demandant les "détails", je vois une date de livraison le 27 avril.

Et, à l'instant je viens de recevoir la facture par mail.

J'ai été débité. Mais pour un quelconque tracking ou suivi plus précis que ce que ej viens de décrire... je peux me brosser..


Au vu ce ces infos qui se contredisent un peu toutes, quelqu'un qui connait le process saurait me dire où j'en suis ? Merci beaucou d'avance!


----------



## christian33 (20 Avril 2011)

pareil pour moi l'état et le suivi des commande n'a pas évolué depuis le 14 avril :

     expédié le 13 avril

dans suivre cette expédition 
   Date de livraison estimée : 19 Apr 2011 (sujet à changement)
   État actuel de lexpédition : En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

et aucunes infos renseignée sur le transporteur


----------



## Fafnou (20 Avril 2011)

Pour les iPad commandés avec accessoires, je pense que vous êtes dans les cas expliqués au dessus : les différents colis sont regroupés sur une plateforme Apple, en général en Hollande.
Quand tout est arrivé sur la plateforme, les colis sont expédiés au client. C'est à ce moment là que le transporteur (UPS ou TNT) est désigné et que vous avez le numéro de suivi.

En fait, Apple envoie le mail d'expédition dès que les colis sont tous sortis de l'usine, même si ils sont en transit entre deux sites Apple.


----------



## farouque (20 Avril 2011)

Oui oui c'est clairement ça.
Ensuite, ca m'ennuie un peu d'avoir plusieurs dates de livraisons indiquées en même temps, et d'avoir zéro possibilité de suivi entre <loin_a_l_usine_des_ipads> et la plateforme de Hollande.... avoir le suivi entre les P-B et Paris, c'est cool mais ça apporte plus grand chose... on sait bien que ça va vite une fois en UE...


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ipad 2 arrivé à 13h :love:
> 
> Le livreur m'a pris de court, je n'avais pas encore allumé l'iMac ...
> Après vérification du suivi UPS il était arrivé à Bordeaux ce matin à 9h46 et j'habite à 120 km.



Et bien figures toi que j'ai été très surpris car j'ai moi aussi été livré mais à 15 h. 
Je n'y ai rien compris. Et j'ai failli de pas être là car nous partions au cinéma quand le livreur s'est présenté.
Voilà, et au retour du cinoche ça été le grand (façon de parler) déballage puis la configuration, la synchro et, depuis, je m'amuse avec...Un vrai gosse ! :love:


----------



## bambougroove (21 Avril 2011)

@ pepeye66 : cool que tu l'ais reçu, la finesse est incroyable ... et viii on est comme des gosses   et tes petites filles vont sûrement adorer également :love:

J'ai eu très peu de temps pour m'en servir, le wifi a bien fonctionné au début et peu après plus rien, j'ai été fouiné dans les forums, puis dans les paramètres de l'iPad et de ma Freebox v6 ... et c'est rétabli maintenant 

L'écran souffre de très légères fuites de luminosité, rien de bien important et gênant, mais je testerais ça plus complètement dans le noir complet dès que possible.


----------



## worldice (21 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et bien figures toi que j'ai été très surpris car j'ai moi aussi été livré mais à 15 h.
> Je n'y ai rien compris. Et j'ai failli de pas être là car nous partions au cinéma quand le livreur s'est présenté.
> Voilà, et au retour du cinoche ça été le grand (façon de parler) déballage puis la configuration, la synchro et, depuis, je m'amuse avec...Un vrai gosse ! :love:



Et ta rien écouté au film, rêvant à lui... ! 

Sinon, c'est marrant avec les délais de plus en plus bas, si on commande aujourd'hui, il arrive avant un ipad commandé il y a 1 Semaine !


----------



## amine07 (21 Avril 2011)

Je viens de recevoir un sms de la Fnac, ils viennent de le recevoir (wifi 32Go), je l'avais commandé le 28 mars !


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

Salut 
Si les nouveaux acquéreurs de l'ipad 2 pouvaient donner des éléments rassurants sur les fuites de lumière, cela serait cool


----------



## delaloire (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Toujours à la recherche de l'iPad2 (abonnement orange) mais toujours indisponible sur le site Orange et pas disponible non plus à la boutique Orange proche de chez moi.
Quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

delaloire a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Toujours à la recherche de l'iPad2 (abonnement orange) mais toujours indisponible sur le site Orange et pas disponible non plus à la boutique Orange proche de chez moi.
> Quelqu'un a des infos ?




Oui, SFR !..........


----------



## yabr (5 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Moi je l'ai réservé le 28 mars 18h chez Boulanger et depuis 2 jours j'ai mon iPad 32Go blanc


super

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------




pepeye66 a dit:


> Étrangetés que ces timings de livraisons ! :mouais:
> Pour venir dAmsterdam à Narbonne il n'aura fallu que 24 heures
> Mais pour venir de Narbonne à Perpignan (40 kms) il faudra plus de 24 h ! ...Le colis arrivé ce jour sur Narbonne à 9h06 ne sera livré que demain à Perpignan et je parie pour 13h...A voir !
> 
> ...


ben oui


----------



## daigoro (5 Mai 2011)

Salut

Mon iPad 2 est en attente de replacement depuis le 2 mai, Pas de stock, Pas de date  avez vous des infos ?


----------



## Lefenmac (5 Mai 2011)

daigoro a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Mon iPad 2 est en attente de replacement depuis le 2 mai, Pas de stock, Pas de date  avez vous des infos ?



Oui mais c'est confidentiel....


----------



## daigoro (6 Mai 2011)

Merci  en mp si c'est confidentiel


----------

